# Tiller Caimen 60 Suzuki



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

How is that 60hp on the arm? That's a big tiller motor!


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> How is that 60hp on the arm? That's a big tiller motor!


It's pretty comfortable. It's a bit of a learning curve as my last three boats were all remote steering. I'm a big guy so I can handle it well. Also I opted for the premium tiller arm so it's bigger and easier to use. It's not like a little dinky arm on a big motor.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

The big tiller arms are very nice for sure. What are your rpms now with the 16 P?


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> The big tiller arms are very nice for sure. What are your rpms now with the 16 P?


34 mph at 5400 rpm wot light load.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Your motor is probably sluggish with that 16p. Suzuki is showing max rpms @ 6300 http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product Lines/Outboard Motors/Products/DF60/2012/DF60A.aspx. I'm not sure how this other Hells Bay compares to yours? http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product...ay Boat Works Co/Hells Bay Professional DF60A


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> Your motor is probably sluggish with that 16p. Suzuki is showing max rpms @ 6300 http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product Lines/Outboard Motors/Products/DF60/2012/DF60A.aspx. I'm not sure how this other Hells Bay compares to yours? http://www.suzukimarine.com/Product Lines/Outboard Motors/Products/DF60/2012/~/media/Marine/BoatBuilders/TestResults/H/Hells Bay Boat Works Co/Hells Bay Professional DF60A


Thanks for the info. I've heard that the Caimen hits the rev limiter with a 15p, that's why I went with the 16. These props are hard to come by with quite a wait time for them to get shipped over from Japan. I was hoping someone would have some insight on the performance numbers running a 15 before I tried to get my hands on one.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Can you get a shop to work on the prop? Might be cheaper and less wait than getting the 15.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

NSBcaptAndy said:


> Thanks for the info. I've heard that the Caimen hits the rev limiter with a 15p, that's why I went with the 16. These props are hard to come by with quite a wait time for them to get shipped over from Japan. I was hoping someone would have some insight on the performance numbers running a 15 before I tried to get my hands on one.


 Maybe the other boat running a 15p had a much different gear ratio or they had the motor mounted up higher and air allowed some slip? On average one pitch is around a 200 rpm difference. At 5400 rpm your motor is a long way off from hitting the rev limiter.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

What model prop do you have? I get 29-30 MPH @ 5000 RPM and 35-36 MPH @ 6100 RPM hitting the rev limiter, prop is a 15P PT NREB3. I tried a PT 16P SRD and it had similar numbers as yours, I thought it was a dog out of the hole. I'm going with the Zuk 15P here soon its has a bigger diameter then the PT and should be just enough extra grip it needs.


----------



## NSBcaptAndy (Feb 19, 2015)

mxbeebop said:


> What model prop do you have? I get 29-30 MPH @ 5000 RPM and 35-36 MPH @ 6100 RPM hitting the rev limiter, prop is a 15P PT NREB3. I tried a PT 16P SRD and it had similar numbers as yours, I thought it was a dog out of the hole. I'm going with the Zuk 15P here soon its has a bigger diameter then the PT and should be just enough extra grip it needs.


Currently running a Zuk prop. 11 3/4 diameter 16 pitch. I'm interested to know how yours performs with the Zuk 15 pitch. That's the prop that I'm leaning towards purchasing next. What hole is your motor mounted on? Adam said mine may need moved up a hole still.


----------

